# My fan site for my babies



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Both horses are lovely, and growing quite nicely! Calypso looks like he's going to be huge!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much. I must admit she surprises me all the time. This mare is the sweetest horse you will ever meet. Despite her size she is so girly, she's going to be one fun horse to train and ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh My!! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! I LOVE Calypso's face. 

Very nice site too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Oh, you already know I love the site, I love your horses and I LOVE your photography. lol


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

hey does it cost moolah to make a mac site


----------

